# Sugarloaf - 11/11/12



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking to head up on Sunday. Anyone going to be around? Skimaine?


----------



## Nick (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome, take a lot of pics!


----------



## SunshineSnowdream (Nov 25, 2012)

awsome.


----------



## Petow (Nov 25, 2012)

Fantastic.


----------



## dmess (Dec 5, 2012)

how was it?


----------



## dlo55 (Dec 11, 2012)

Do they make snow up there?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2012)

dlo55 said:


> Do they make snow up there?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

That is how they open, everyone in the North east has to have snowmaking except for some special hills.


----------



## Nick (Dec 11, 2012)

They are making snow daily, I see it on their FB page.


----------



## AinWonderland (Dec 11, 2012)

Excited to go in Feb!!


----------



## T&A (Dec 14, 2012)

How are the conditions?  Gonna be good by Christmas?


----------



## lizziev3 (Dec 25, 2012)

how are the conditios in me? gonna be in vt @ okemo and k town next week hope it snows!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 25, 2012)

Maine is skiing well right now. It'll be even better after the 12" or so we are forecasted for Thursday


----------

